# Jacks log



## JackAsserson (Sep 22, 2022)

Currently sitting at 180, 5’10
150mg test cyp/week cruise 
Goal right now is just to hold weight / strength. I’m still progressing in terms of strength, but recovery has dramatically decreased. Sore as a bitch. 
Current diet: 
Diet: - training days 
Meal 1: 50g Whey, *1 bagel,* 1 apple or banana, 30g peanut butter, *remove jam* 
Meal 2: 6oz Lean Beef, 150g Rice, 100g avocado, 1c greens 
Meal 3: 6oz Chicken, 8oz Potato, *1/2 bagel* 
Meal 4: 50g whey, *50g liquid carbs*, plus 45g peanut butter 
Meal 5: 8oz egg whites, 3 eggs, 60g cream of rice/wheat
Post workout: 50g Whey, *75g liquid carbs*
Remains the same on rest days, just remove post workout. Goal here is to maintain weight on less calories to increase insulin sensitivity.


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 22, 2022)

Hack Squats – 4 sets 6-8 reps feet normal position but only coming 75% to the way at 
the top then back down keep the motion moving
Leg Press – 4 sets – same set up as hack squats, stop about 75% the of the contraction and bring the sled back down
Leg Extensions supersetted with bodyweight lunges – 3 sets(15+ on the extensions, lunge to failure, long strides)
Rope Pullthrus supersetted with lying leg curls – 3 sets 15 reps(60 seconds rest between sets)
Smith Machine Stiff Legs –  3 sets 8-12
Seated Leg Curl – 2 rest pause style sets –8-10 reps, then breathe for 10-15 seconds and push again for another 4-5 till failure then breathe once more for 8-10 reps, then go to failure a third time = 1 set


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 24, 2022)

Shoulders/chest 

Behind the Back Cable Side Laterals – 5 sets 15-20 reps

Seated Dumbbell Presses – 4 sets 15-20

Incline Rear Delt Raise– 3 sets 20-25 reps

Hammer Strength Incline Press – 3 sets 15-20 reps

Cable Crossovers – 3 sets 10-12 reps

Close Grip Smith Machine Press– 3 sets 12-15 reps


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Shoulders/chest
> 
> Behind the Back Cable Side Laterals – 5 sets 15-20 reps
> 
> ...


I gotta ask. 

Why soooooo many reps?

Fluffy. Useless volume. There’s much more efficient ways of training. ANY rep range results in hypertrophy if done to failure. If not done to failure then it’s not enough stimulus. Of the sets done to failure only the last 5 reps really do anything for you. 

So why 5 sets of 15-20 reps?


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I gotta ask.
> 
> Why soooooo many reps?
> 
> ...


Honestly man I have no idea. Whole routines set up by coach. Today is the highest volume day over a 4 week period, the previous 4 weeks every single set was taken to failure in the 4-6 rep range. I’ve been growing and improving weekly so I haven’t questioned much in regards to the routine.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Honestly man I have no idea. Whole routines set up by coach. Today is the highest volume day over a 4 week period, the previous 4 weeks every single set was taken to failure in the 4-6 rep range. I’ve been growing and improving weekly so I haven’t questioned much in regards to the routine.


Ok. Maybe today was an active rest day? Kind of like a deload week.


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. Maybe today was an active rest day? Kind of like a deload week.


I’m going to mention it to my coach Sunday, I definitely prefer less volume. Feels like cardio. I assumed it was to give my body a break though , 4 weeks into cruise and recovery has slowed down a bit. Also looking to see how I’ll hold weight on less calories.


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 24, 2022)

why are you cruising at 180 lbs? did you forget to blast first?


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> why are you cruising at 180 lbs? did you forget to blast first?


Rather sit @ 180 than get chlamydia from a rat faced fat bitch


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> why are you cruising at 180 lbs? did you forget to blast first?


Because he’s making progress and doesn’t need a massive amount of drugs to do that. He has a coach and discipline.


----------



## PZT (Sep 25, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Rather sit @ 180 than get chlamydia from a rat faced fat bitch


I like your style


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 25, 2022)

Chest/calves
Incline Hammer Press – 3x8,6,4
Flat Dumbbell Press – 3x6,6,4
Weighted Dips – 2 sets to failure
Standing Calf Raise/ smith , 4 sets
Seated Calf Raise – 2 sets
Cable crunches 2xfailure


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 26, 2022)

Diet update 
Diet: - training days 
Meal 1: 50g Whey, 1 bagel, 1 apple or banana, 30g peanut butter
Meal 2: 6oz Lean Beef, *250g Rice,* 100g avocado, 1c greens 
Meal 3: 6oz Chicken, 8oz Potato, *1 bagel* 
Meal 4: 50g whey, 50g liquid carbs, plus 45g peanut butter 
Meal 5: 8oz egg whites, 3 eggs, *100g cream of rice/wheat*

Intra Workout: 15g BCAAS, 10g Glutamine, 25g liquid carbs 

Post workout: 50g Whey, *75g liquid carbs*


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 26, 2022)

Shoulders

Hammer Shoulder Press – 3x6,6,4

Barbell Front Raises – 2 Sets to failure 

Dumbbell Side Laterals – 3 sets to failure / finished with half reps 

Reverse Pec Dec – 2 Sets < joints take a beating on these, having to drop weight. Going up in weight on everything else,  I do track weight on everything 

Bent Over Lateral Raises – 2 Burn out sets


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 27, 2022)

Back 

Deadlifts – from the floor – 3x12,6,4

Lat Pulldowns – 3x12,10,8

Low Row – wide grip – 3x12,10,10

Barbell Rows Reverse Grip – 3x10

Dumbbell Pullovers – 2x10

One Arm Dumbbell Row on decline 2x12

Trap bar Shrugs – 3x15,12,12


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 30, 2022)

Legs 

One Legged Leg Press - 3x12,10,6

Hack Squat - 3x10,6,6 – feet low then drop all the weight off with just the sled and go to failure

Leg Extensions –2 drop sets 

Seated Leg Curl - 2x8,6

Barbell Stiff Legged Deadlifts – 4x8 very slow negative of 3-4 seconds


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 1, 2022)

Arms
Ezbar curl 3x8,6,6 
Cable curl 3x6
Db cross over 3x failure 
Floor press 3x8,6,6
v bar push down 3x6,6,8 
Close grip smith 2x6,4


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 2, 2022)

Split will now be the same weekly. Previously it differed over an 8 week period. Every set will go to working failure 6-8 rep range. 
Day 1: Chest
Day 2: Back/Calves
Day 3: OFF
Day 4: Quads/Abs
Day 5: Shoulders
Day 6: Hamstrings/Calves
Day 7: Arms


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 4, 2022)

_smith incline 8x245, 8x225, 6x225
Flat bench DB press 7x95, 8x75, 6x75
weighted dips 45lbs 4 sets to failure 
Pec dec 3 drop set 

Coming down with something, feel shit on. _


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 5, 2022)

Body weight pull ups 50 reps 
V bar pull downs 3x8,6,6
Low row 3x10,8,6 
Chest supported Db row 3x failure 
DL: 10,8,6,6 
Seated/standing calf raise superseded 12-15 reps 40 sec rest 5 rounds


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 6, 2022)

Just decided to post up my routine as it will be the same weekly for awhile , any critique is appreciated as coach isn’t necessarily cheap. 

Day 1: Chest/Shoulders

Hammer Strength Incline Press - 3 sets

Flat Dumbbell Press(turn hands so palms at 45 degress and elbows slightly tucked in to the side) - 4 sets

Weighted Dips - 4 Sets

Pec Dec - 4 Sets


Day 2: Back/Calves

Warm up with lat pull downs

Bodyweight Pull ups - as many sets until you reach 50 reps - strict form, straight up and down no swinging

V-Bar Pulldowns - elbows tucked in in front of you - 3 sets

Low Row - 3 sets

Chest Supported Dumbbell Row(lay belly down on incline bench) 3 sets

Deadlifts from floor - 3 sets(you will need to warm up to your weight here since your lower back hasn't worked much)

Standing Calf Raises supersetted with Seated Calf Raises - change rep range here to 12-15 reps - only take 40-60 second between sets - total 5 sets



Day 3: OFF



Day 4: Quads/Abs

Leg Extensions - 3 sets - 2 second squeeze at the top holding the rep

Squats - bar up high on your traps, chest up and high too, feet shoulder width) - 5 sets

Leg Press - feet low and close together - 3 sets

Belt Squat - normal foot placement but go slightly behind the cable so you are targeting quads more here - 3 sets - you should be getting stuck at the bottom on this - on the last set do a drop set

Rope Crunch - 3 sets of 20-25 reps(no need for heavy weight on this but you still hit failure at a high higher rep range)

Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets to failure



Day 5: Shoulders

Cable Front Raises(use a v-bar, low cable, and straddle it between your legs) - 3 sets

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - 3 sets

Upright Rows on Smith Machine - 3 sets

Cable Side Laterals - 5sets

Incline Dumbell Rear Laterals - 5 sets



Day 6: Hamstrings/Calves

Romanian Deadlift - 3 sets - take your time here, drive your hips into the bar try to minimize back working on this)

Lying Leg Curl - 3 sets

Good Mornings - 3 sets

Seated Leg Curl - 3 sets

Standing Calf Raise - 5 sets

Seated Calf Raise - 3 sets



Day 7: Biceps/Triceps/Forearms

Barbell Curl - no specific grip or bar, find one that doesn't hurt your wrist or elbows - 3 sets

Dumbell Curls - really focus on supinating this one at the very top for maximum squeeze) - 3 Sets

Cable Curls(using 2 cables, making  a "front double bicep" type pose as you lift it) - 3 sets

Rope Pushdowns - 3 sets - don't think with the ego here - try to separate the rope and twist your palms out at the bottom)

Incline Skullcrusher - 3 sets - allow elbows to go out and down, almost like a bench press to the top of your head)

Dumbell Overhead Extensions - 3 sets again allow the elbows to go out and think of a really really close grip shoulder press when doing this

Seated Wrist Curls - allow your wrist to hang off a bench - 3 sets

Standing Dumbell Wrist Curls - 2 sets


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 16, 2022)

Diet update/ going back on 

Bw:185 
Cardio: 30 mins, 3x weekly

Water - 6L + daily

Sodium - no restrictions 

Diet: - training days 
Meal 1: 50g Whey, *1.5 bagel*, 1 apple or banana, 30g peanut butter
Meal 2: 6oz Lean Beef, *300g Rice*,  1c greens 
Meal 3: 6oz Chicken, 8oz Potato, 1 bagel
Meal 4: 50g whey, *100g liquid carbs,* 30g peanut butter
Meal 5: 8oz egg whites, 3 eggs, *100g cream of rice/wheat*

Intra Workout: 15g BCAAS, 10g Glutamine, 25g liquid carbs 

Post workout: 50g Whey, *100g liquid carbs*

Supplements: 
Astragalus - 10g/Daily 
Fish oil 3g daily   
LIV-52 - 4 per day 
Greens - one serving daily 
Whey iso
Aminos 
Glutamine
Creatine - 5g pre workout unless it’s in a pre workout already 

GEAR: 
Test E or C - 500mg/Weekly
Primo - 500mg/Weekly
Var-50mg


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 16, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Just decided to post up my routine as it will be the same weekly for awhile , any critique is appreciated as coach isn’t necessarily cheap.
> 
> Day 1: Chest/Shoulders
> 
> ...


My initial thoughts?

Forearm work? I’d love to hear the “why” on that. 

Nevermind the separate arm day.


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My initial thoughts?
> 
> Forearm work? I’d love to hear the “why” on that.
> 
> Nevermind the separate arm day.


The little forearm exercises threw me off. Always believed they were ineffective and you’d get more growth from compound lifts


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 16, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Just decided to post up my routine as it will be the same weekly for awhile , any critique is appreciated as coach isn’t necessarily cheap.
> 
> Day 1: Chest/Shoulders
> 
> ...



Your coach is an old school bro. Some of this stuff is dated. Some might be in there to make you feel sore, making you think you’re working hard. Volume doesn’t trigger hypertrophy. Follow Paul Carter on Instagram @liftrunbang. He explains all this stuff very well in short clips. 

How many reps for each set? There’s a lot of sets in this program. 

The calf raises and super sets? Old. Quick rest between sets is wrong. 








						Paul Carter | Hypertrophy | Education on Instagram: "DO YOU HEAR THAT?  THE MYTH OF MORE TESTOSTERONE/GROWTH HORMONE FROM SQUATS AND DEADS AND “thE bIG ComPOunDS!” DON’T DO ANYTHING. - Whew ok.  I’ve just heard that nonsense so long it still makes my
					

Paul Carter | Hypertrophy | Education shared a post on Instagram: "DO YOU HEAR THAT?  THE MYTH OF MORE TESTOSTERONE/GROWTH HORMONE FROM SQUATS AND DEADS AND “thE bIG ComPOunDS!” DON’T DO ANYTHING. - Whew ok.  I’ve just heard that nonsense so long it still makes my blood pressure go up. - In...




					www.instagram.com
				




Deadlifts as a “back exercise”??? It’s more hamstrings. But regardless,  I would do that before all the lat work. 

He’s killing you with volume and similar exercises. Squat 5 sets then leg press 3 sets then belt squat 3 sets. 

5 sets for cable lateral raises. So many for such a small muscle. 

3 sets of 3 different exercises for bicep and triceps. 

Again, It’s all a lot of volume that you really don’t need. Which brings us to the last and best video:








						Paul Carter | Hypertrophy | Education on Instagram: "If you don’t understand the effective/stimulating reps model then that is probably a big reason why you don’t actually understand what is “junk volume” and what sets are the only ones that count to
					

Paul Carter | Hypertrophy | Education shared a post on Instagram: "If you don’t understand the effective/stimulating reps model then that is probably a big reason why you don’t actually understand what is “junk volume” and what sets are the only ones that count towards hypertrophy. - My friend...




					www.instagram.com
				




Make sense? You got a bunch of questions to ask your coach now.


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Your coach is an old school bro. Some of this stuff is dated. Some might be in there to make you feel sore, making you think you’re working hard. Volume doesn’t trigger hypertrophy. Follow Paul Carter on Instagram @liftrunbang. He explains all this stuff very well in short clips.
> 
> How many reps for each set? There’s a lot of sets in this program.
> 
> ...


Appreciate it man. I’ve wondered on the 5 sets and supersets , he also seems to want to push a bit more gear than I’m comfortable with. Had to talk him down on both cycles. Every set is 6-8 , I’ll post up the details he sent me. It’s a good bit to read


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 16, 2022)

I want you to begin each workout like this: 3-5 Warm up sets in the following fashion: 10-12 reps, 6-8 reps, 3-4 reps, THEN a regular set, so for example:

Bench Press: 135x12(repeat if needed for a 2nd set), 185x8, 225x4, THEN do 265 for a full on set for maximum reps. Now, if your super strong on a certain exercise its going to take a slower acclimation. Lets use leg press for example: 2 plates x 12, 4pls x 8, 6pls x 6, 8pls x 3, 10 plsx2, 12 pls x 1, 14pls for a full on working set

Everything below listed is WORKING SETS**warm ups not included.

You don't need to warm up on every exercise, so for example, if you just did hammer presses, there is no need to do another full warm up on incline barbell press. You may, however do an "acclimation" set of a moderate weight for 3-4 reps just to feel out the movement. If you did squats all out, then moved to leg press(assuming the same scenario above) you would NOT need go thru that but instead do 8pls for 4-5 reps just to let your body get the feel of the motion before overloading it on the working set



Rest time should be 75-120 second on most exercises except squats, leg press, and hack squats. Those will need longer so make sure to gauge this. For me, my lung capacity sucks so when I do legs and I rest for less than 2 minutes on heavy sets, I am working my cardiovascular system more than I am my legs because my lungs will give out and I'm winded before my set is truly complete. Try to avoid this, if you notice this on any other exercises such as heavy rows, then by all means, allow more rest time. We are trying to build dense muscle, not run a marathon.



**Should someone be in your way, please don't wait around on a certain exercises. Keeping full intensity and focus on the goal is the...the goal. If someone is going to be more than 3-4 minutes on a piece of equipment, move on to the next movement and come back to that later, time waste will forever be lost so make sure to maximum your time and efforts**



On to the good stuff, the training itself. I highly recommend you keep a log of your lifts(number of reps and the weight used), I used to use an excel chart on my phone and before that I did the old school pen and paper. This is your indicator of progress. It can also be used at mental fuel and motivation. If you see you did 8 reps last week, you KNOW you must get 9 or more, so prepares you for whats in front of you.



Every *set* is to working failure, that means, you cannot complete another rep on your own. It does NOT mean to stop at the bottom just because you know you can't get another, you have to push that last rep even if you only get 1/3 of the rep to really push the muscle to failure. So when doing pressing movements on free weights, make sure you have a spotter, or set up the safety bars in the rack to catch the weight. Either is fine, as long as your giving 100% effort.



*always aim for 3 second eccentric with expensive concentric movement unless stated otherwise* - very important

*and once more, always to 100% failure* - cannot stress this enough


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 16, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> I want you to begin each workout like this: 3-5 Warm up sets in the following fashion: 10-12 reps, 6-8 reps, 3-4 reps, THEN a regular set, so for example:
> 
> Bench Press: 135x12(repeat if needed for a 2nd set), 185x8, 225x4, THEN do 265 for a full on set for maximum reps. Now, if your super strong on a certain exercise its going to take a slower acclimation. Lets use leg press for example: 2 plates x 12, 4pls x 8, 6pls x 6, 8pls x 3, 10 plsx2, 12 pls x 1, 14pls for a full on working set
> 
> ...


Ok. This sounds much better. 

But when you work thru that routine, you’ll see that 5 sets to failure is going to suck balls. 5 sets of squats to failure? And then leg press? Lol, and then belt squat? FML! You better have a wheel chair. That’s why he’s pushing more gear! 

You’re gonna get huge if you can do it. Just monitor recovery. I think that’ll be your limiting factor.


----------



## JackAsserson (Oct 24, 2022)

Diet update 

Diet: - training days 
Meal 1: 50g Whey, 1.5 bagel, 1 apple or banana, 30g peanut butter
Meal 2: 6oz Lean Beef, *100g carbs from pasta/shells*
Meal 3: 6oz Chicken, *10oz Potato,* 1 bagel
Meal 4: 50g whey, 100g liquid carbs, 30g peanut butter
Meal 5: 8oz egg whites, 3 eggs, 100g cream of rice/wheat


----------



## JackAsserson (Nov 1, 2022)

Diet update:

Sodium - no restrictions

Diet: - training days
Meal 1: 50g Whey, 1.5 bagel, 1 apple or banana, 30g peanut butter
Meal 2: 6oz Lean Beef, *125g carbs from pasta/shells*
Meal 3: 6oz Chicken, *12oz Potato,* 1 bagel
Meal 4: 50g whey, 100g liquid carbs, 30g peanut butter
Meal 5: 8oz egg whites, 3 eggs, *125g cream of rice/wheat *

 cheat meal x3 a week whatever I want so long as it’s hefty..

Went to whataburger, first cheat meal in 6 months. Felt wrong sitting in a fast food line


----------



## eazy (Nov 14, 2022)

you still on track?



JackAsserson said:


> Went to whataburger, first cheat meal in 6 months. Felt wrong sitting in a fast food line



you are better than me. I can't play with my tastebuds like this.


----------



## JackAsserson (Dec 1, 2022)

eazy said:


> you still on track?
> 
> 
> 
> you are better than me. I can't play with my tastebuds like this.


Still on track, 

I’m too full to crave anything at this point, eating in general is a chore. Looking to hire a new coach at the moment


----------



## eazy (Dec 13, 2022)

Hire the coach?


----------

